# Housing in Abu Dhabi



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm trying to get a feel for the Abu Dhabi housing market.

So far I've seen very rough figures for housing of which 1,2,3 and Villa type accommodation is the most named.

However, I would like to get figures closer to where such apartments are to be found and what they tend to consist of.

For example - I read that there is areas around Abu Dhabi that is quite cheaper for a travel time hit. When it's cheaper, do you actually get more bang for buck for the flat considering it's in a non "hot" spot?

Also, within Abu Dhabi you get areas that are more "friendly" than other, albeit at an inflated cost.

So to get to the crux of this post:

1.) What can anyone expect moving to Abu Dhabi to pay for and what does the property give (size/luxury/pro and cons):
1 Bedroom flat
2 Bedroom flat
3 Bedroom flat
3 Bedroom Villa

2.) What regions within Abu Dhabi are more up market albeit at higher cost? How does the price vary between certain zones?

3.) What options are there outside of Abu Dhabi that won't require extensive travel time and at what pro and con points (besides the obvious travel time)?

4.) Any UAE and Abu Dhabi sites where property is being sold for reference?

I'm trying to get a post here that can build the above info over time, so price trends and factual info can aid other people with the most important facet of moving to Abu Dhabi - housing.

I know there's stickies, but it's highly generalized and tend to focus on a broader outlook of the UAE.

Thanx in advance!


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

CarlZA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm trying to get a feel for the Abu Dhabi housing market.
> 
> ...



Im in the same boat. So maybe we can sync our search.

From what i know, yes, the closer you get to the center or should i say downtown ( been here 4 weeks), the area where Abu Dhabi Mall, Rotana, Lemeredien, Tourist Club maybe, the more expensive it gets. IMO Unreasonably expensive.

Anyway 15-25 min drive out it gets cheaper and for the same price u can get villa. But then again i havent looked that much but i have been asked to start looking already.


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

I was wondering about the following:

When we talk about flats, does some of them include a piece of garden? Or is that bound to Villa's only?

I'd ideally prefer to have a piece of garden when and if I relocate.


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Two sites with pricing in Abu Dhabi.

Link1

Link2

Can anyone give me a run down (or link) to the areas in Abu Dhabi so I can deduct from above sites where accommodation is relative to my needs?


----------

